# what's the deal with all the canadian Ur S-cars for sale in the US?



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

Seems there are always a handful of S4s and S6s (like all the 1996s and 1997s AFAIK) but even a few V8 Quattros from Canada for sale in the US. 
What is required to legally register them in the US?
Were they originally sold as US-spec or are conversions needed?
If I buy one in Toronto tomorrow, one that has never been to the US, could I just drive it here and register it?
thanks


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: what's the deal with all the Canadian Ur S-cars for sale in the US? (silver30v)*

Different states require different things when importing a Canadian car, but it usually isn't tough when it's a UrS car since they are basically identical to US UrS cars.
Post '95.5 cars may be more difficult because of the US's requirement of all '96 cars to have OBD-II compliance. Audi sold S6's in America in 1996, but called these cars '95.5 to slip under the OBD-II radar. Harold on this forum has a 1996 Canadian S6 and resides in NH, and IIRC had no problems registering it.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: what's the deal with all the Canadian Ur S-cars for sale in the US? (yumyjagermiester)*

Emre, it was imported two owners back. What they did to make it legal I have no idea ( maybe just speedo?). Seems that once registered in the US somewhere you will have no problems registering it in any other state as all most places just ask for the old registration.
As far as importing from Canada: 
http://nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/im....html
http://nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import/ELIG071404.html
one of the columns for the 96 S6 has a : VSP 428 , so someone already petitioned to get it imported and it was allowed.
http://dmses.dot.gov/docimages...b.pdf


_Modified by Harold at 2:09 AM 7-8-2005_


----------

